# Alternate cave or cleaning ideas



## LoriHedgehogs (May 22, 2021)

I have a colored wood log cave for our hedgehog; similar to below. Odi. sleeps under it, but apparently at night climbs over it because there's poop on top of it. I've been trying g to clean it off but I'm not sure how sanitary that really is. I can't use bleach because it's wood. I once rinsed it in water, but the coloring started to run off.
Any ideas (besides purchasing a new one every few days) would be greatly appreciated. 



Amazon.ca


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You could use something like vinyl, just cover over the top and bottom, you can get it clear so you don't loose the look of the logs.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I was thinking the same thing as Ria!


----------



## LoriHedgehogs (May 22, 2021)

Thanks. Do I get that from a craft store or fabric store?


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I'd start at a craft store, or you could search amazon as well.


----------

